# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  " تاپیک مشاوره ای استارتی حرفه ای تا پایان کنکور "

## WickedSick

سلام خدمت همه دوستان فرومی : )
امیدوارم که خسته نباشید.
راستش از اونجایی که سوالات کاربرا زیاد بود در مورد کنکور و آزمون و برنامه و..., تصمیم گرفتم یه تاپیک بزنم که پرسش و پاسخ باشه! جامع باشه و همه هم توش شرکت کنن.
هر سوالی داشتید بپرسید و منم همینجا جواب میدم بهتون.
و سوالایی که جامع و همه جانبه هم باشن رو هم میفرستم کانال مشاوره خودم که تو امضا هم نوشتمش. اینجوری در معرض دید بقیه هم قرار میگیره چون ممکنه سوال بقیه هم باشه!
لینک کانال رو هم هرکدومتون نیاز داشت بهم بگه تا واسش خصوصی کنم.

*فقط لطفا اسپم ندید. بذارید جو تاپیک همینجور سالم بمونه. سوال بپرسید و مطمئن باشید هروقت باشم جواب میدم.
*
هرکدومتون هم که سوالش شخصی بود و دوست نداشت که توی کانال قرار بدم, بهم اطلاع بده.
مرسی :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Zahra77

*اول ! 
دستت درد نکنه بازم ! 
سوال : 
چگونه سه درس را بالای 80 زدید؟*

----------


## hamidam

من امسال دومین کنکورم بود و خب نتیجه خوب نمیشه میدونم ...
میخوام بدونم سال بعد اگه انتخابی بشه بهتره نظام جدید شرکت کنم یا نظام قدیم ؟
خب مباحث نظام قدیم رو تا حدی خوندم ولی این حرفی که میزنن که میگن سطح سوالای نظام جدید راحت تر بوده منو به شک میندازه ...

----------


## BHDF

سلام.
میخواستم بپرسم تابستون چه مباحثی
 رو بخونم و با برنامه ی کدوم موسسه پیش برم؟

----------


## WickedSick

> *اول ! 
> دستت درد نکنه بازم ! 
> سوال : 
> چگونه سه درس را بالای 80 زدید؟*


سلام :Yahoo (4): 
روش مطالعه دروس رو به صورت کامل داخل مصابحم گفتم!
اینم لینکش خدمتتون:
مصاحبه با رتبه 1994 منطقه 2 تجربی کنکور 97 - علی توفیقی سوالی یا ابهامی بود بفرمایید تا حل کنم : )

----------


## WickedSick

> من امسال دومین کنکورم بود و خب نتیجه خوب نمیشه میدونم ...
> میخوام بدونم سال بعد اگه انتخابی بشه بهتره نظام جدید شرکت کنم یا نظام قدیم ؟
> خب مباحث نظام قدیم رو تا حدی خوندم ولی این حرفی که میزنن که میگن سطح سوالای نظام جدید راحت تر بوده منو به شک میندازه ...


اتفاقا یکی دیگه هم همین سوالو پرسیده بود و من توی کانالم قرارش دادم.
بفرمایید خدمتتون:
#سوال
یکی از دوستان پرسید گفت که بنظرتون من نظام #قدیم ام، کنکور نطام جدید بدم؟
ببینین یه سری شایعات هست که میگن امسال کنکور به نفع نظام جدیدا بوده. این واقعا منطقی نیس چون سازمان سنجش اساسا چنین کاری نمیکنه.

پس حتی اگر سازمان سنجش اجازه تغییر بین نظام جدید و قدیم رو بهتون بده،  از نطر من شما همون نظام قدیم کنکور بدید.
در کل اگر هم این تصمیم رو دارید، به این موارد توجه کنین:
*: باید هم کتب درسی رو هم کتب کمک اموزشی رو واسه نظام جدید بگیرید. و این جدای از وقت، سرمایه زیادیم میخواد.
*: بحث محتوا..محتواشون تا حدی شبیه همن و تا جایی که میدونم فقط توی زیست فرق دارن. بقیه درسا رو واقعا میشه جمع کرد. ولی زیست تفاوت داره.
*: بحثی که اولم اشاره کردم، ایا سازمان سنجش اجازه میده شما اینکارو بکنین یا نه اصلا.
*و نکته دیگه این که شما چهارسال دبیرستان دروس نظام قدیمو خوندین و هم پیش زمینه ها و هم پیش نیاز ها رو میشناسین سردرگمیه کمتری دارین براش
در هر صورت، به شایعات توجه نکنین. هزار تا شایعه میگن روزانه. تا نتایج نهایی هیچ چیزی معلوم نیس و از نظر من مبنای تصمیمتون همون نظام قدیم،  منطبق بر دیپلمتون باشه‌.
 @movafaghiatway

----------


## WickedSick

> سلام.
> میخواستم بپرسم تابستون چه مباحثی
>  رو بخونم و با برنامه ی کدوم موسسه پیش برم؟


سلام.
راستش این کاملا به خودتون وابسته اس.
من نظرم روی قلم چی یا گاجه.
چند تا راه دارید
یکی اینکه کلا قبت نام کنین و ازموناشو برید! که من خودم همچین اینو توصیه نمیکنم چون عموما زیاد بهتون چیزای غیرضروری مثل dvd میندازن.
بنظرم برنامه شو از اینترنت بگیرید، و طبق بازه های آزمونی خودش پیش برید.
آخر هر ۲ ۳ هفته یکبار هم آزمون همون هفته رو دانلود کنین و پرینت کنین و بزنین توی خونه. تحلیل هم یادتون نره!
پ.ن: این سوال و جواب رو توی کانالم قرار دادم.

----------


## BHDF

> سلام.
> راستش این کاملا به خودتون وابسته اس.
> من نظرم روی قلم چی یا گاجه.
> چند تا راه دارید
> یکی اینکه کلا قبت نام کنین و ازموناشو برید! که من خودم همچین اینو توصیه نمیکنم چون عموما زیاد بهتون چیزای غیرضروری مثل dvd میندازن.
> بنظرم برنامه شو از اینترنت بگیرید، و طبق بازه های آزمونی خودش پیش برید.
> آخر هر ۲ ۳ هفته یکبار هم آزمون همون هفته رو دانلود کنین و پرینت کنین و بزنین توی خونه. تحلیل هم یادتون نره!
> پ.ن: این سوال و جواب رو توی کانالم قرار دادم.



بسیار ممنونم از راهنماییتون.به نظرتون حتی از مهر به بعد هم آزمون ثبت نام نکنم؟من پشت کنکوری ام.
شما خودتون برنامه گاج رو پیشنهاد میدید یا قلم چی؟ببخشید من چون تلگرام ندارم که کانالتون رو ببینم مجددا سوال پرسیدم.

----------


## WickedSick

> بسیار ممنونم از راهنماییتون.به نظرتون حتی از مهر به بعد هم آزمون ثبت نام نکنم؟من پشت کنکوری ام.
> شما خودتون برنامه گاج رو پیشنهاد میدید یا قلم چی؟ببخشید من چون تلگرام ندارم که کانالتون رو ببینم مجددا سوال پرسیدم.


چرا! اتفاقا شدیدا نیازه مهر ماه و به بعد.
من خودم قلم چی. گاج هم اوکیه ولی با قلم من بهترم! گرچه چیزای اضافیشو ثبت نام نکنین .
خواهش میکنم  وظیفمه : )

----------


## Dr.gh

سلام :Yahoo (4): بریم آزمونای گزینه دو؟(تجربی هستم)
مرسی!

----------


## shaqayeq.mousavi

_ پیدا شد ... 
میخوام از مرداد قوی تر پیش برم (قبلا شروع کردم... روزی که حوصله داشته باشم 8 ساعت در روز میخونم بقیه روزا 7 ساعت ) برای یه رتبه خیلی عالی چون علاوه بر رشته دانشگاهم برام مهمه ...
ولی نمیدونم برنامه رو چطور بریزم و کی تمامش کنم؟ میخواستم تا دی تمام کنم ولی گفتن اشتباهه . منم تجربه پشت کنکور بودنو نداشتم نمیدونم ... 
دروس پیشم رو خیلی خوب بلدم معدل نزدیکا 20 .. در حدی که برای حرکت شناسی 3 روز کافیه موج و نوسان 5 روز دینامیک 2 روز ، هسته ای یه روز ... واقعا بیشتر از نمیتونم کند پیش برم...
ولی شیمی تستم یکم ایراد داره باید خوب بخونمش و زبانو هم دایره لغاتم باید بره بالا...
با بقیه درسا هم مشکلی ندارم ... درصد عربیم 100 دینی 90 ادبیات 50 ( میدونم بده) زیستمم در حد (70 بازم بده) ........ 
(درصدای آخرین آزمونمه)

کنکورمم واسه استرس از دست دادم و واسه همین توی محاسبات گیج زدم...

با این وضعیت جیکار میشه کرد؟

_*WickedSick@*

----------


## Wisteriaa

*سلام
کلاس کنکور چقدر میتونه تاثیر داشته باشه؟؟
شرکت تو کلاس کنکور مفید هست برا کسی ک تو درسی ضعیفه یا نه؟؟*

----------


## Alirezad_031

> *سلام
> کلاس کنکور چقدر میتونه تاثیر داشته باشه؟؟
> شرکت تو کلاس کنکور مفید هست برا کسی ک تو درسی ضعیفه یا نه؟؟*


اگه کلا صفری برو. رتبه برتر مدرسه ما زیست رو منفی زد یکبار بعد رفت به کلاس و در کنکور 70 زد.سال 97.
اگه اشکالات مبحثی داری میتونی فیلم اموزش مبحث رو از آلا دانلود کنی یا با معلم یک جلسه خصوصی رفع لشکال بذاری یا تغییر منبع بدی .
الان کلاس کنکور برای هر درس 2 میلیون خرج داره و 4 ساعت هم در اون روز وقت میگیره.

----------


## WickedSick

> سلامبریم آزمونای گزینه دو؟(تجربی هستم)
> مرسی!


سلام و وقت بخیر!
راستش بد نیستن. واسه تابستون و ضمن سال..من خودم تعریف قلم چی و گاج رو بیشتر شنیدم و این دوتارو بیشتر قبول دارم.
بهرحال تصمیم خودتونه! الیته یه نکته بگم. اینکه اگه میرید قلم چی حتما حتی اگه شده زنگ بزنین نمایندگی تهران که این جیزای اضافی مثل چمیدونم. Dvd اینارو نندازن بهتون

----------


## WickedSick

> _ پیدا شد ... 
> میخوام از مرداد قوی تر پیش برم (قبلا شروع کردم... روزی که حوصله داشته باشم 8 ساعت در روز میخونم بقیه روزا 7 ساعت ) برای یه رتبه خیلی عالی چون علاوه بر رشته دانشگاهم برام مهمه ...
> ولی نمیدونم برنامه رو چطور بریزم و کی تمامش کنم؟ میخواستم تا دی تمام کنم ولی گفتن اشتباهه . منم تجربه پشت کنکور بودنو نداشتم نمیدونم ... 
> دروس پیشم رو خیلی خوب بلدم معدل نزدیکا 20 .. در حدی که برای حرکت شناسی 3 روز کافیه موج و نوسان 5 روز دینامیک 2 روز ، هسته ای یه روز ... واقعا بیشتر از نمیتونم کند پیش برم...
> ولی شیمی تستم یکم ایراد داره باید خوب بخونمش و زبانو هم دایره لغاتم باید بره بالا...
> با بقیه درسا هم مشکلی ندارم ... درصد عربیم 100 دینی 90 ادبیات 50 ( میدونم بده) زیستمم در حد (70 بازم بده) ........ 
> (درصدای آخرین آزمونمه)
> 
> کنکورمم واسه استرس از دست دادم و واسه همین توی محاسبات گیج زدم...
> ...


سلام و وقت بخیر.
راستش ببینین. همین بالاترم عرض کردم, یه برنامه واسه یه آزمون بزرگ مثل کنکور باید اقلا 3 شرط رو داشته باشه
*منطقی باشه - منظم باشه - منسجم باشه*
اینکه شما هر سه تای اینا رو همزمان داشته باشید واقعا کار سختیه. و بیشتر, این سازمان هایی از قبیل گاج و گزینه و 2 و... بهترن. تا برنامه ای که به دست یه نفر ریخته میشه(بهرحال اونا چندین نفرن, و برنامه بهتری میریزن تا فقط یک نفر).
نظر خودتونه, ولی من به هیچ وجه برنامه هایی که به دست یه نفر نوشته میشن رو قبول ندارم. چون معتقدم اقلا یکی از این شرایطو ندارن.
یا زود تموم میکنن, یا متناسب نیس, یا دیر تموم میکنن یا ...
شاید بپرسید برنامه خودت چی که تو امضاس؟ اون یه برنامه اورژانسیه واسه داوطلبای اورژانسی که از اواسط سال استارت میزنن. *اگه استارتتون از تابستون یا حتی مهر ماه هستش, توصیه میکنم از برنامه قلم چی یا گاج استفاده کنین.*

دی؟ اصلا منطقی نیس!
*اینکه همه میگن فلان ماه باید تموم کرد یا قبل عید یا دی یا... به هیچ وجه درست نیست.
*چرا؟ چون اصلا کنکور درست نشده واسه اینکه قبل عید تموم شه. طبق یه برنامه منظم و به اندازه. نه کم و نه زیاد!
منطقی  برنامه کنکور اینه که شما تقریبا اردیبهشت تموم کنین, و از اردیبهشت تا  روز کنکور جمع بندی کنین. یه چیزی مثل همین تاپیک جمع بندیم که تو امضامم  هستش.
اصلا هم نگرانش نباشید, مطمئن باشید اینکه اصولی تموم کنین و سر وقت, خیلی بهتره تا هول هولکی و توی 6 ماه یا قبل عید یا....
این روش جوابشو پس داده. و تضمین شده اس.

----------


## MikMik

جدی دمت گرم که همیشه به بچه ها کمک کردی 

پ ن : دستتو رو‌سر ماهم بکش دکی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## WickedSick

> *سلام
> کلاس کنکور چقدر میتونه تاثیر داشته باشه؟؟
> شرکت تو کلاس کنکور مفید هست برا کسی ک تو درسی ضعیفه یا نه؟؟*


اول بگم که این پستو با اجازه توی کانالم گذاشتم.
سلام
ببینین...کلاس کنکور اساسا بدردبخور نیس در اون حد.
چرا؟ چون  یه دانش آموز کلاس میره تا یه مطلب رو واسش جا بندازن دیگه.
اغلب بچه های کنکوری همش واسه خودشون تلقین میکنن که "ما نمیتونیم یاد بگیریم"، "ما آیکیمون کمه" و...
در حالی که اصلا اینجور نیس! شما بدون تلقیت و انرژی منفی به خودت دادن بخون.  همچنین اصولی و طبق قاعده. محال ممکنه بعد ۳ ۴ دفعه خوندن حتی سخت ترین مبحث، یادش نگیری. 
مورد دیگه اینه که کلاسای کنکور توی سالای اخیر، تعداد زیادی دانش اموزو  پذیرش میکنن بدون اینکه برنامه خاص و منظمی داشته باشن.
و همون مسائل کتابای کنکوری رو در قالب "کلاس کنکور" به شما آموزش میدن! دقیقا همونجور. نمونه زیاد دیدم. اصلا گول این مسائلو نخورید. دقیقا همون سوال یا نکته توی کتاب مثلا میکرو گاج رو میان به شما میگن. کاری که شما تو خونه هم میتونین انجام بدید. و خیلی هم وقت گیره. عملا شما روزی کم کمش ۳ ساعت رو از دست میدید تا ریکاوری شید و این حرفا میشه ۵ ساعت که این اصلا عدد کمی نیس.
در نهایت، فقط در یک صورت به نظرم کلاس نوشتن موردی نداره اینکه شما تمام تلاشتونو واسه جا انداختن یه مبحث کردید ولی نتونستید. بعدش فقط اون قسمت رو کلاس میرید.
تازه، حتی کلاس رو هم میشه فاکتور گرف و فیلم های آموزشی از سایت هایی مثل آلا یا قلم چی دید.

----------


## Sina521

سلام.خسته نباشید. ببخشید تست آموزشی و زمان دار و مرور باید به چه شکل باشه؟ منظورم چطور زده بشن و در چه زمانی. تشکر

----------


## baraneh

سلام ادرس کانالتون می فرستید؟ :Yahoo (99):

----------


## WickedSick

> سلام.خسته نباشید. ببخشید تست آموزشی و زمان دار و مرور باید به چه شکل باشه؟ منظورم چطور زده بشن و در چه زمانی. تشکر


سلام :Yahoo (1): 
توی کانال جوابتونو دادم. بفرمایید:

#سوال 
دوستی گفتن دهمی بودن مهر امسال یازدهمی میشن و در ادامه پرسیدن "بهترین روش برای درس خوندن چیه؟" و "انواع تست به چه صورته؟"

#جواب
سوال اول => پرسش شما خیلی کلیه و جوابش رو نمیشه اینجا کامل مطرح کرد ولی نکته ی مهمی که وجود داره اینه که شما باید شیوه ی درس خوندنتون از مدل تشریحی و مدرسه طور به تستی تغییر کرده باشه و اگه هم تا الان اینطور نبوده این مدت باقی مونده تا آغاز سال تحصیلی جدید فرصت خوبیه که رو این مورد کار کنید. شما اگه کتب تستی کنکور رو مشاهده کرده باشین متوجه میشین که چه نوع سبک و سیاقی دارن و سوالات چطور مطرح شدن. تو مبحثی که احساس میکنین بلد هستین ، تعدادی تست تالیفی و کنکور حل کنین. با توجه به شیوه ی طرح سوال کم کم متوجه میشین چطور باید برای حل کردن این تستا مطالعه کرد.
طبیعتا برای هر درس شیوه های مطالعه ی مختلفی وجود داره. داده هایی زیادی توی اینترنت ، مشاورا و معلما ، دوستاتون و ... وجود داره که میتونین استفاده کنین. اما بهترین کار آزمون و خطا کردنه. همون طور که گفتم الان فرصت خوبیه برا اینکار. درس های مختلف دهم رو سعی کنین با روش های مختلف امتحان کنین و ببینین کدوم روش به شما جواب میده.
سوال دوم => انواع تست! سوال خوبیه. وقتی یه مبحث رو تازه مطالعه کردین طبیعتا اول باید "تست های آموزشی" کار کنین تا مبحث براتون روشن شه و قلقش تا حدودی دستتون بیاد ، بعدش نوبت میرسه به "تست های تمرینی" که اینا هم باعث میشن رو موضوع بیشتر مسلط بشین و بعد هم نوبت می رسه به "تست های سنجشی" که میتونین ابتدا فقط درصد گیری بدون زمان و بعد درصد گیری با زمان محدود روش اعمال کنین‌.
البته شاید بیشتر کتابا همچین دسته بندی ای به شما ارائه ندن. خودتون هر (چند) منبعی که دارین رو تقسیم بندی کنین و به زبون ساده ، تستای آسون تر رو اول کار ، متوسط و سختا رو بعدن بزنین.(البته بیشتر کتابا همین ترتیبو رعایت میکنن) برای تست های سنجشی ولی کتابای مختلفی وجود داره و حتی بعضی منابع آخر فصل ها یه قسمت دارن که مثلا ۳۰ تا سوال قرار دادن و گفتن اینا از کل فصله. در برخورد با اینا فکر کنین سر جلسه ی ازمونین و جدی باشین و دقیقا مثل بعد جلسه ی آزمون تحلیلش کنین.
تو یه دسته بندی دیگه هم خب دو نوع تست داریم. یا تست کنکورن یا تست تالیفی. پیشنهاد اینه که تو اکثر درس ها مخصوصا عمومیا همیشه "اولویت"تون تست های کنکور باشه.

----------


## WickedSick

> سلام ادرس کانالتون می فرستید؟


سلام
حتما, الان میفرستم واستون.

----------


## hamidam

سلام نظرتون در مورد مشاور کنکور چیه ؟
اگه یه مشاور خوبی بشناسیم که خودش هم دانشجوی پزشکی باشه بنظرتون میتونه کمک کنه یا خودمون برنامه ریزی کنیم ؟
من خودم چون آدمیم که دائما برنامه مینویسم و برنامه رو تغییر میدم ... میگم شاید کسی واسم بنویسه بهتر باشه ...

----------


## mahsa dr

سلام مرسی که پاسخگو هستی علی جان :Yahoo (1): 1-نحوه ی مطالعه ی زبان ؟ لغات کتاب کافیه؟
2-کدوم ازمون شرکت کنیم ؟فاصله ی ازمونی  چقدر باشه بهتره؟ برنامه و تستای کدوم ازمون استاندارتره ؟
3-مدل برنامه ریزی روزانه و هفتگی به چه صورت باشه؟
4-مطالعه ی کتاب درسی لازمه برای دروس تحلیلی؟
5-تحلیل ازمون به چه صورت باید انجام بشه؟نکاتو باید نوشت؟
6-واسه یک پشت کنکوری که مشکل اعتماد بنفس داره  چطور باید خودشو  حمایت کنه تا بتونه محکم بمونه؟
7-خوندن تشریحی و حل تمرینات تشریحی مفیده؟ تشریحی در کنار تستی کار کنیم درسته؟
8-واسه کسی که پایه زیستش ضعیفه وشاید صفر  و میخواد همه چیو از اول شروع کنه باید چیکار کنه و چطوری مطالعه کنه؟
9-نحوه ی برنامه ی ریزی شخصی باید چطونه باشد ؟چگونه کمال گرا نشویم در برنامه ریزی؟
10-وقتی تست اموزشی کار میکنم چند روز بعد از تسلط روی همان مبحث ایا لازمه که از خودمون ازمون بگیریم؟
11-ایا حل چند باره یک  نمونه تست کار صحیحیه؟برای به تسلط رسیدن؟


ممنون @WickedSick

----------


## WickedSick

> سلام نظرتون در مورد مشاور کنکور چیه ؟
> اگه یه مشاور خوبی بشناسیم که خودش هم دانشجوی پزشکی باشه بنظرتون میتونه کمک کنه یا خودمون برنامه ریزی کنیم ؟
> من خودم چون آدمیم که دائما برنامه مینویسم و برنامه رو تغییر میدم ... میگم شاید کسی واسم بنویسه بهتر باشه ...


سلام و وقت بخیر.
مشاور خوب اساسا خیلی کم گیر میاد. نمیگم خودم خوبم! خودمم ممکنه خوب نباشم.
ولی به هر حال, کار مشاوره اونقدرا هم فرمالیته نیس. حتی میتونین بدون مشاور هم موفق بشید.
برنامه ریزی کلی که با برنامه یکی از سازمان ها باید پیش برید! برنامه ریزی جزیی تره. که اون با خودتونه.
الان تبلیغ خودمو نمیکنم که بگم بیاید پیش من! ولی اگه پیش منم نمیاید حتما حتما قبلش تحقیق کنین که پیش کدوم مشاور میرید.
*لزوما کسی که پول زیادی میگیره یا شهرتش زیاده, علم زیادی هم در زمینه مشاوره نداره.*

----------


## Shiloh

آقا یه حرفی رو من همیشه شنیدم که همه میگن و منم بعضی اوقات با همون وجدانمو راضی نگه میداشتم(به خودت فشار نیار آخراش خسته میشی)

دوستان به خدا اگه خوب بخونید و نتیجشو توی آزمونای کانون و... ببینید هیجی که خسته نمیشید خیلی هم با انگیزه میشید.پس با هدف و برنامه بیشترین ساعت مطالعه رو داشته باشید حتی از تابستون

----------


## WickedSick

> سلام مرسی که پاسخگو هستی علی جان1-نحوه ی مطالعه ی زبان ؟ لغات کتاب کافیه؟
> 2-کدوم ازمون شرکت کنیم ؟فاصله ی ازمونی  چقدر باشه بهتره؟ برنامه و تستای کدوم ازمون استاندارتره ؟
> 3-مدل برنامه ریزی روزانه و هفتگی به چه صورت باشه؟
> 4-مطالعه ی کتاب درسی لازمه برای دروس تحلیلی؟
> 5-تحلیل ازمون به چه صورت باید انجام بشه؟نکاتو باید نوشت؟
> 6-واسه یک پشت کنکوری که مشکل اعتماد بنفس داره  چطور باید خودشو  حمایت کنه تا بتونه محکم بمونه؟
> 7-خوندن تشریحی و حل تمرینات تشریحی مفیده؟ تشریحی در کنار تستی کار کنیم درسته؟
> 8-واسه کسی که پایه زیستش ضعیفه وشاید صفر  و میخواد همه چیو از اول شروع کنه باید چیکار کنه و چطوری مطالعه کنه؟
> 9-نحوه ی برنامه ی ریزی شخصی باید چطونه باشد ؟چگونه کمال گرا نشویم در برنامه ریزی؟
> ...


سلام :Yahoo (1): 
1)بفرما خدمتت:


زبان هم 4-5 سوال واژگان داره.  4-5 سوال گرامر, 4 سوال کلوز و 8 سوال درک مطلب.
سوالات واژگان 3 تارو به راحتی میشه جواب داد. 2 تا ,علی الخصوص سال های  اخیر, خارج کتاب میان اما میتونین با رد گزینه به جواب درست برسید.
اولا که اینو بگم لازم نیس شما تمام کلمات یه ریدینگ رو بلد باشید همونطور که بالاترم گفتم.
شما صرفا کافیه کلمات آخر کتاب و داخل دروس کتاب درسی رو بلد باشید!
اونا هم چون اکثرشون رو بلدید و نهایتا نصفشونو بلد نیستید, از جعبه های   لایتنر یا خود کتاب جیبی ها یا نهایتا برگه های a5 استفاده میکنین.
یادداشت میکنین کلماتی رو که بلد نیستید, و هروقت توی ماشین یا هرجایی بودید که وقت مرده حساب میشد اونا رو مطالعه میکنین.
سوالات گرامر هم 3 تاشون راحتن و بقیه یه مقدار سختن که با کمی دقت میتونین اونا رو هم حل کنین.
سوالات کلوز و درک مطلب میمونن. سوالات کلوز که چن سالی هست که گرامری شدن!
پس نیاز به گرامر دارید واسشون. کلا کلوز بنظرم سخت ترین قسمت زبان هستنش.
در مورد درک مطلب هم گرچه خیلی مهمه که دایره لغاتتون گسترده باشه ولی لازم  نیست کل کلمات رو بفهمید. خیلی از کلمات نا آشنا رو میتونین بدون اینکه  لطمه ای به مفهوم زده شه, بفهمید یا اینکه خیلیا رو خود متن تعریف میکنه.
یه سری استراتژی های کلی هم داره درک مطلب. مثلا اینکه اول تیتر سوالات رو  بخونین یا اینکه زیر کلمات مهم یا تاریخ های مهم خط بکشید که بتونین سریعتر  پیداشون کنین.
تمرین به مرور باعث میشه قویتر بشید و کم کم لِم دستتون بیاد.

2)در کل قلم چی بهتره! چون زمان بندیش اوکی تره و برنامشم منطقی تره. بعد اونم گاج میگن اوکیه.
3) برنامه ریزی روزانه رو کامل توضیح دادم توی مصاحبم, اگه نیاز داشتی بگو بازم بفرستم. 
برنامه ریزی در کل هم اینجور باشه: هفته اول کلا خوندن مطالب جدید آزمون, هفته دوم تا روز چهار شنبه مرور کل مطالب(از قدیم به جدید) و روز آخر هم مرور کلی.
4)تا حدی آره. تمرین هاشو حتما حل کنین چون چند سال اخیر نشون داده تمرین های کتاب درسی دارن مهم و مهم تر میشن.
5) یس. کاملا اینجا توضیح دادم:


رفع اشکال آزمون بسیار بسیار مهمه!
شما هر آزمون رو که میدید 3-4 ساعت بعدش رو تا نتایج نهایی بیاد استراحت کنین.
بعدش نتایج میان حالا تراز هرچیزی که باشه مهم نیس,* شروع میکنین از همون تست اول میزنین.
تمامی سوالات رو چه اونایی که درست زدید چه غلط ها چه نزده ها.
چون ممکنه سوالات صحیح رو شانسی درست زده باشید.** توجه  کنین که هر سوال 4 گزینه داره و به فرض اینکه سوال رو درست هم زده باشید, 3  گزینه دیگه هست و اقلا 3 نکته جدید و یا نکته انحرافی طراح تست که همه  اینا کمک میکنن به شما که کم کم راه بیفتید.**
بعد اینکه هر درس رو تحلیل کردید, میشینید عیب یابی میکنین. چه مباحثی رو  بیشتر غلط زدید؟ مخصوصا توی درسی مثل ادبیات که موضوعی بودنش ملموس تر  هستش.
موقع تحلیل سوالات هم یه برگه کنار دستتون باشه. وقتی جلو میرید میبینید یه  مباحثی رو خوب یاد نگرفتید یا ناقص یاد گرفتید. اینارو توی برگه یادداشت  میکنین که بعد از اتمام تحلیل کل آزمون, برید و اون مباحث رو بخونین و  یادگیری ناقصتون رو به یادگیری کامل تبدیل کنین.*
این موارد بسیار بسیار مهم هستن و لطفا تا حد امکان رعایت کنین.

6) از پیج های انگیزشی استفاده کن. مشاور هم میتونه تا حدی کمک کنه! 
7) تشریحی واقعا نیازی نیس. چون کلا فرم تستی یه چیز دیگس! البته حفظیات به جای خودشون هستن.
8)این قسمتم تو مصاحبم گفتم. ببینین از حد صفر معنیی نداره! من خودمم واسه سال اولم از حد صفر شروع کردم. و با کم کاری های زیاد بازم کنکورو 65 زدم. 
پس حد اولیه مهم نیس, روش مطالعه و تست زنیه که مهمه.
9)راستش به شخصه برنامه ریزی شخصیو اصلا توصیه نمیکنم. و توصیم اینه که با برنامه ریزی یکی از موسسات پیش برید.
10) آزمون نمیخواید بگیرید! ببینین:


توجه کنین که ذهن آدم درسته که مطالب ازش میپرن، ولی  نه اینطوره که یه مطلب تا ابد یادتون بمونه و نه اینکه خیلی سریع یادتون  بره که نیاز به مرور پشت سر هم داشته باشید.
در ضمن شما اگر که واقعا بخونین و مطابق برنامه ازمون پیش برین هر مطلبی از  هر درسی رو اقلا 2 بار میخونین تا پایان سال و بلکه هم بیشتر(دوران جمع  بندی دورانیه که مطالب رو به صورت سریع حداقل 2 بار مرور میکنین)
این میشه 4 بار که قطعا کافیه.
بهرحال, مرور بحثی بسیار مهمه.
*شما هر درسی که میخونین چیزی حدود % "10"  سوالات رو علامت میزنین.
+چه سوالاتی رو علامت بزنیم؟
دو تیپ سوال رو علامت بزنین. یکی سوالاتی که قشنگ هستن. یعنی تیپ سوال قشنگی هستن و به نظرتون احتمالش هس تو کنکور بیاد.
تیپ دوم سوالاتی هستن که مثلا 3-4 تا فرمول رو توی یک سوال به کار برده پس  میشه این سوال رو سوالی مناسب مرور طبقه بندی کرد چون با زدنش چندین فرمول  یا نکته یادتون میاد.
+چه فایده ای داره؟
خب شما دفعه های بعدی که میخواید مرور کنین برای بازیابی صرفا این 10 درصد  سوال رو میزنین به جای کل سوالات. و اینطور توی وقتتون صرفه جویی میکنین.*



11) توی همون قسمت 10 جواب دادم.
بازم سوالی بود در حدمتم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mlt

پس اصلا نیازی به ازمون دادن تو فرجه2هفته ای نیست؟یعنی به جای ازمون سوالای غلط و علامت دار خودمونو دوباره بزنم؟
زیست درسنامه خوندی؟
به نظرت لازمه؟چون من اصلا نمیتونم درسنامه بخونم کلا حال نمیکنم با درسنامه
منابع نظام جدید تحلیل کردی؟

----------


## WickedSick

> پس اصلا نیازی به ازمون دادن تو فرجه2هفته ای نیست؟یعنی به جای ازمون سوالای غلط و علامت دار خودمونو دوباره بزنم؟
> زیست درسنامه خوندی؟
> به نظرت لازمه؟چون من اصلا نمیتونم درسنامه بخونم کلا حال نمیکنم با درسنامه
> منابع نظام جدید تحلیل کردی؟


نه عزیزم نیازی به ازمون دادن نیس. تنها آزمونی که من میدادم اونم نه خیلی فرمالیته, ازمون غیر حضوری قلم چی بود اونم 5 شنبه(روز قبل آزمون).

*والا نه! درسنامه اساسا نیازی نیس. صرفا واسه وقتاییه که کتاب درسی خوب توضیح نداده رو از روی درسنامه بخونین که بهتر جا بیفته.*
اونم نه, ولی اگه درخواست کنین چشم. حتما تحلیل میکنم.

----------


## mlt

خب الان درخواست کردم :Yahoo (76): 


> نه عزیزم نیازی به ازمون دادن نیس. تنها آزمونی که من میدادم اونم نه خیلی فرمالیته, ازمون غیر حضوری قلم چی بود اونم 5 شنبه(روز قبل آزمون).
> 
> *والا نه! درسنامه اساسا نیازی نیس. صرفا واسه وقتاییه که کتاب درسی خوب توضیح نداده رو از روی درسنامه بخونین که بهتر جا بیفته.*
> اونم نه, ولی اگه درخواست کنین چشم. حتما تحلیل میکنم.

----------


## WickedSick

> خب الان درخواست کردم


حتما داداش
منابع رو میگی فقط؟ یا خود کتابای درسی هم هس؟
هروقت دستم برسه در اولین فرصت چشم

----------


## mlt

شیمی خیلی سبز یا مبتکران؟
عمومی ها اینا هست مال من
ادبیات موضوعی دریافت(برا تست بیشتر هفت خان میگیرم)
عربی الگو(ایاد فیلی اومده الگو)
زبان مبتکران


> حتما داداش
> منابع رو میگی فقط؟ یا خود کتابای درسی هم هس؟
> هروقت دستم برسه در اولین فرصت چشم

----------


## hamedaaa

داچعلی درصد های من اینه
ادب 42
عربی 66
دینی 50
زبان 70
ریاضی 29
زیست 48
فیزیک 30
شیمی 60
نظام جدیدم و می خوام برای سال بعد بخونم.
حذفیات 98 من  هم :  لغات ادبیات - درک متن عربی - هندسه ریاضی - الکتروشیمی و محلول شیمی -  چرخه زنان و تولید مثل  و هورمون های گیاهی برای زیست  بود


نمیدونم از کجاش شروع کنم :Yahoo (50):

----------


## WickedSick

> شیمی خیلی سبز یا مبتکران؟
> عمومی ها اینا هست مال من
> ادبیات موضوعی دریافت(برا تست بیشتر هفت خان میگیرم)
> عربی الگو(ایاد فیلی اومده الگو)
> زبان مبتکران


شیمی خیلی سبز بهتره گلم. تو کانالمم همه منابع رو گذاشتم البته! واسه همه رشته ها هم نظام قدیم هم جدید.

----------


## WickedSick

> داچعلی درصد های من اینه
> ادب 42
> عربی 66
> دینی 50
> زبان 70
> ریاضی 29
> زیست 48
> فیزیک 30
> شیمی 60
> ...


راستش یه برنامه به زودی میدارم توی کانالم.(همین امروز) اگه تمایل داشتی از اون استفاده کن داداش.

----------


## hamed70t

با این وضعیت کارنامه ها ، کار ما نظام قدیمیا برای 99 خیلی سخت شد ، هم باید درس بخونیم هم باید جور آسونی سوالای نظام جدیدا رو بکشیم

----------


## WickedSick

> با این وضعیت کارنامه ها ، کار ما نظام قدیمیا برای 99 خیلی سخت شد ، هم باید درس بخونیم هم باید جور آسونی سوالای نظام جدیدا رو بکشیم


راستش داداش. جدیدا هم دل خوشی ندارن. جریان رتبه ها رو کامل میتونم واستون شرح بدم که چرا اینجور شده.

----------


## Narvan

> راستش داداش. جدیدا هم دل خوشی ندارن. جریان رتبه ها رو کامل میتونم واستون شرح بدم که چرا اینجور شده.


خب چرا اینجوری شده؟  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## WickedSick

> خب چرا اینجوری شده؟


ببین. میدونی که کنکور استاندارد سازی میشه و استانداردای خودشو داره. سوال سخت داره متوسط داره ساده هم داره. از همه رِنجی داره.
از طرفی هم میدونی که ملاک تفکیک, توی هر رنج, سوالات اون رنج هستن. مثلا فرق بین رتبه 100 و رتبه 2000 همین دسته سوالات سخت هستن.

خب..حالا میتونم بهتر واست بگم که احتمالا چه اتفاقی افتاده امسال.
ببین کنکور رو شما فرض کن. یه کنکور مثل 97 که واقعا کنکور عالی و بی نقصی بود و اگر که موردی روش بود, به خاطر تقلب ها و ادغام شدن و تا حدی به خاطر افزایش سطح بچه ها بود.
به این شکله:
40 درصد سوالات ساده 40 درصد سوالات متوسط 20 درصد سوالات سخت.

الان رنج رتبه مثلا 10 تا 5 هزار, سوالات ساده رو جواب میدن. رنج رتبه 5 تا 2 هزار سوالات متوسط. و رنج زیر 2000 سوالات سخت.
*در واقع ملاک تفکیک این سه دامنه رتبه, جواب دادن یا ندادن این دسته سوالاته.
*حالا امسال به اشتباه سنجش میاد تا حدی نمیگم کنکورو ساده میده! ولی حداقل سوالات متوسط رو کمتر میکنه و بیشتر طیف سوالا به سمت "ساده" میرن.
(البته این نکته رو ذکر کنم که سادگی نسبیه. خودم کنکور دادم و میدونم هر سوال کنکور چه جونی باید سرش بِکَنی تا جوابشو بدی. دارم "به نسبت" میگم)اینجور چه اتفاقی میفته؟ آفرین*. تفکیک بندی و فیلترینگ بین گروه دانش آموزای ضعیف و متوسط کاملا به هم میریزه و ضعیف عمل میکنه. عین یه 3 تا قیف که اول 3 تا اندازه متفاوت دارن. ولی بعد یه مدت فقط آخری متفاوته و اون دوتا عملا یکی هستن. پس اون دوتا قیف عین هم فیلتر میکنن! 

و اینجوره که دو دسته متوسط و ضعیف با هم قاطی میشن. درصدای نجومی ولی رتبه های بسیار عجیب.

*در حالی که رتبه های قوی وضعشون نسبتا خوبه. درصدا با رتبه میخونن.

پ.ن: خواستم با شکل توضیح بدم...ولی سعی کردم همونارو در قالب شکل بیارم. حد الامکان خوب توضیح دادم.
پ.ن2: میدونم که خوندن این کامنت ممکنه واسه بعضیاتون سخت باشه. ولی لطفا گارد نگیرید. هیچ دلیلی نیست منی که قبول شدم بیام بگم کنکور ساده بوده! فقط میخوام روشنتون کنم که قضیه از چه قرار بوده.

----------


## Narvan

> ببین. میدونی که کنکور استاندارد سازی میشه و استانداردای خودشو داره. سوال سخت داره متوسط داره ساده هم داره. از همه رِنجی داره.
> از طرفی هم میدونی که ملاک تفکیک, توی هر رنج, سوالات اون رنج هستن. مثلا فرق بین رتبه 100 و رتبه 2000 همین دسته سوالات سخت هستن.
> 
> خب..حالا میتونم بهتر واست بگم که احتمالا چه اتفاقی افتاده امسال.
> ببین کنکور رو شما فرض کن. یه کنکور مثل 97 که واقعا کنکور عالی و بی نقصی بود و اگر که موردی روش بود, به خاطر تقلب ها و ادغام شدن و تا حدی به خاطر افزایش سطح بچه ها بود.
> به این شکله:
> 40 درصد سوالات ساده 40 درصد سوالات متوسط 20 درصد سوالات سخت.
> 
> الان رنج رتبه مثلا 10 تا 5 هزار, سوالات ساده رو جواب میدن. رنج رتبه 5 تا 2 هزار سوالات متوسط. و رنج زیر 2000 سوالات سخت.
> ...


مرسی که کامل توضیح دادی  :Yahoo (1): 
اتفاقیه که افتاده دیگه کاریش نمیشه کرد :Yahoo (21):

----------


## civill

سلام میشه لینک کانالتون رو  اعلام کنید؟

----------


## Bahador

با سلام،  امکانش هست ایدی تلگرام یا شمارتونو برام بفرستین؟ کار. مهمی دارم. متاسفانه امکان ارسال پیام خصوصی به دلایل نامعلوم و البته بی اهمیت در سایت برام وجود نداشت

----------


## msperouz

سلام
اولن ممنون بابت این تاپیک خوبتون و کمکی که میکنین
من میخوام اگر بشه رشته پرستاری یا اتاق عمل ازاد شهر دور بزنم بعد دو ترم مرخصی بگیرم واسه کنکور بعدی بخونم
1 - بنظرتون دو ترم مرخصی پشت هم میدن ؟ دانشگاهی مثل دانشگاه ازاد واحد سمنان
2- دو رو بعدن میپرسم الان خیلی دیر وقته همون یک رو ممنون میشم جواب بدید :

----------


## ssamank

منبع برای نظام قدیمایی که میخوان جدید بدن معرفی کن

----------


## WickedSick

> سلام میشه لینک کانالتون رو  اعلام کنید؟


سلام
براتون پیام خصوصی کردم آدرس کانال و گروهو.

----------


## WickedSick

> با سلام،  امکانش هست ایدی تلگرام یا شمارتونو برام بفرستین؟ کار. مهمی دارم. متاسفانه امکان ارسال پیام خصوصی به دلایل نامعلوم و البته بی اهمیت در سایت برام وجود نداشت


سلام
امتیاز کردم براتون آیدیم رو. اینجا نمیشه بفرستی چون خلاف قوانین انجمن هست.

----------


## WickedSick

> سلام
> اولن ممنون بابت این تاپیک خوبتون و کمکی که میکنین
> من میخوام اگر بشه رشته پرستاری یا اتاق عمل ازاد شهر دور بزنم بعد دو ترم مرخصی بگیرم واسه کنکور بعدی بخونم
> 1 - بنظرتون دو ترم مرخصی پشت هم میدن ؟ دانشگاهی مثل دانشگاه ازاد واحد سمنان
> 2- دو رو بعدن میپرسم الان خیلی دیر وقته همون یک رو ممنون میشم جواب بدید :


سلام و وقت بخیر.
پرسیدم, عملا میشه. ولی باید با شورا و کمیسیون حتما هماهنگ کنین در این زمینه.






> منبع برای نظام قدیمایی که میخوان جدید بدن معرفی کن


سلام وقت بخیر. داخل کانالم تمامی منابع همه رشته هارو قرار دادم.

----------


## hamidrezairaji

سلام می شه ادرس کانالتونا بفرستین؟ممنون

----------


## WickedSick

> سلام می شه ادرس کانالتونا بفرستین؟ممنون


سلام
پیام خصوصی کردم براتون.

----------


## ssamank

> سلام و وقت بخیر.
> پرسیدم, عملا میشه. ولی باید با شورا و کمیسیون حتما هماهنگ کنین در این زمینه.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> سلام وقت بخیر. داخل کانالم تمامی منابع همه رشته هارو قرار دادم.


پس این تاپیک به چه دردی میخوره وقتی به کانال ارجا میدی؟

----------


## WickedSick

> پس این تاپیک به چه دردی میخوره وقتی به کانال ارجا میدی؟


اینورم میذارم دیگه
هر دو طرف قرار میدم.

----------


## Lili.9779.lili

لطفا لینک ها رو برای منم بفرستید

----------


## WickedSick

برنامه ای که توی کانال قرار دادم:

#جامع#برنامه ریزی #vip
.
خب خب خب...بریم سراغ #برنامه برای مطالعه.

✅همونطور‌ که‌ میدونین تابستون یه دوره مهم برای #پیش خوانی کردن مطالب کنکور هستش. پس مهمه که توی این دوران، برخی مطالب کنکور خونده بشن و یه پایه ای داشته باشید قبل از ورود به برنامه‌ مهر ماه.

✅برنامه ای که ما ریختیم، برنامه قلم چی هستش ولی با تغییرات جزئی و کلی. چون برنامه قلم چی بهترین برنامع و معقول ترین برنامه هستش.
همونطور که میدونین برنامه قلم چی از ۴ مرداد هستش تا ۵ مهر ماه. 
ولی ۱-۲ از آزمون هاش وقتشون گذشته. و احتمالا شما سردرگم شدید که از برنامه جا موندید و چیکار کنین.

⁉طبیعتا که وقت نمیکنین که تمام آزمون هارو رو بخونین. چون از اونور میخورید به مهر ماه که خیلی جدی تز و مهم تره. و اولویتش بالاتر از برنامه تابستونه. ولی حد الامکان ما یرنامع رو ریختیم و ۳ ازمون از ازمون های تابستون رو توش قرار دادیم. همین مقدار "کافی" هستش. چون تابستون به منزله یک "هُل دادن" اس. پس نگرانش نباشید.

✳خب حالا کار شما چیه؟ روز استارتتون رو مشخص میکنین، و بعد از اون هر ۲ هفته یکبار برنامه آزمونی میریزید. و آزمون-آزمون مطالب رو پیش میبرید. مثلا:

⭕استارت از ۱۶ مرداد⭕

1⃣۱۶ مرداد الی ۳۰ مرداد ===> مطالب آزمون اول (۴ مرداد) مطالعه شود.

2⃣۳۰ مرداد الی ۱۳ شهریور ====> مطالب آزمون دوم (۱۸ مرداد) مطالعه شود.

3⃣۱۳ شهریور الی ۲۷ شهریور ====>مطالب آزمون سوم (۱ شهریور) مطالعه شود.



??????حالا چه زوج درس هایی رو انتخاب کنین؟
??????برای نظام #قدیم ها، سال دوم
??????برای نظام #جدید ها، سال دهم.

چرا؟ برای اینکه این دو سال به منزله یک پایه و اساس برای بقیه مطالب هستند. و پیشنهاد ما اینه که تابستون، این زوج درس هارو انتخاب کنین. برای بعد از تابستون هم انشالله در پست های آتی عرض میکنم.

برنامه برای ساعت مطالعه روزانه و برنامه روزانه مطالعهرو هم در صورت تمایل در مشاوره خصوصی عرض میکنم✅

----------


## V_buqs

گفتم تاپیک داره خاک میخوره هم آپ بشه هم سوال پرسیده بشه  :Yahoo (4):   یه توضیح آموزشی چیزی یا اصلا یه برنامه اماده در مورد برنامه ریزی روزانه هم بگید   مثلا چی خونده بشه توی یک روز چی خونده نشه به درد یه آدم متوسط بخوره  مثلا امروز شنبه : زیست - ادبیات-شیمی - دینی-ریاضی- و ...

----------


## matz0454

سلام ببخشید من چند روز دیگه دهمم شروع میشه حالا میخواستم بدونم باید چیکار کنم؟همین که قبل از مدرسه یک بار روزنامه وار بخونم و بعدش دوباره بخونم کافیه؟؟

----------


## WickedSick

> گفتم تاپیک داره خاک میخوره هم آپ بشه هم سوال پرسیده بشه   یه توضیح آموزشی چیزی یا اصلا یه برنامه اماده در مورد برنامه ریزی روزانه هم بگید   مثلا چی خونده بشه توی یک روز چی خونده نشه به درد یه آدم متوسط بخوره  مثلا امروز شنبه : زیست - ادبیات-شیمی - دینی-ریاضی- و ...


یه برنامه کامل ریختم
تاپیکشو زدم.

----------


## WickedSick

> سلام ببخشید من چند روز دیگه دهمم شروع میشه حالا میخواستم بدونم باید چیکار کنم؟همین که قبل از مدرسه یک بار روزنامه وار بخونم و بعدش دوباره بخونم کافیه؟؟


اگه میخواین خصوصی بدین
براتون میگم.

----------


## WickedSick

> یه برنامه کامل ریختم
> تاپیکشو زدم.


برنامه هفتگی #رایگان کامل و جامع, به همراه زمان بندی دقیق برای هر درس

----------


## darya_bl

سلام  من به نظرتون استفاده از نت در دوران کنکور تا چه حدی خوبه ؟

----------


## Fatemesadat20

سلام خوبین ؟
شما برا برنامه ریزی هنوزم شاگرد میگیرین؟اگر اره میشه ی راه ارتباط بگین ممنون

----------


## WickedSick

> سلام  من به نظرتون استفاده از نت در دوران کنکور تا چه حدی خوبه ؟


سلام
راستش پیشنهاد میکنم که حد الامکان استفاده نکنین حتی برای خبر گرفتن. چون واقعا حاشیش زیاده!
بهرحال اگر هم مجبورین، روزی در حد ۱ ساعت و کاملا کنترل شده، مشکلی نداره  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## WickedSick

> سلام خوبین ؟
> شما برا برنامه ریزی هنوزم شاگرد میگیرین؟اگر اره میشه ی راه ارتباط بگین ممنون


سلام 
بله هنوز میگیرم. آیدی تلگرامم همین یوزرنیمم توی اینجاست.

----------

